# do mice purrr?



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so i picked up my doe and started to stroke her... and for the first time she closed her eyes.. and i think i heard her puring?...any ideas?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mice don't purr but they do brux, which is where they grind their back teeth together to indicate contentment. Sometimes they get really into it and 'boggle', which is when they're grinding so hard that their eyes bulge in and out as well. It's pretty cute


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

There can also be respiratory infection/irritation which can result in a chuckling noise.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I hold some of my mousies they vocalize way higher than I can hear; they feel like they are vibrating in my hand when they do that. It's sort of like purring, but I don't think it's a sign of contentment or happiness, more likely nervousness and curiosity.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks for the info guys xx


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool


----------

